# Multi-axis turning



## Dennis Ford (Apr 19, 2016)

I am calling this "Binary Vessel". It was outside my comfort zone but now that it is finished, my comfort zone is a little bigger. Ash with Tung oil finish. Center to center between the openings is just over 8 inches. 

 

 Comments and critiques welcome.

Reactions: Way Cool 19


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2016)

I've never seen anything like it, very cool and unique indeed!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 19, 2016)

And, it took how many sand bags to keep the lathe from jumping off the floor, even though it is bolted down!?


Very cool piece!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2016)

Too cool Dennis!!!! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2016)

Man I just got shivers down my spine thinking about turning that. I want my mama. 

Really cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice! That is awsome.


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice work Dennis! It's looks great!


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 19, 2016)

Great idea, and great execution


----------



## ClintW (Apr 19, 2016)

Very cool! I have never seen anything like that before!


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 19, 2016)

Just a bit mind boggling, over the top.. very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2016)

Cool! I'm scratching my head about the 'how' while admiring the finished product.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow! I can't even wrap my head around how that was done.....


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 20, 2016)

Very nice. Im sure it takes patience and understanding for that...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 20, 2016)

First off three thumbs up just for having the vision and forethought to even plan that out. 
Secondly, I too am trying to mentally step through execution but am distracted by what your avatar should be. Currently I'm thinking this...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 20, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> First off three thumbs up just for having the vision and forethought to even plan that out.
> Secondly, I too am trying to mentally step through execution but am distracted by what your avatar should be. Currently I'm thinking this...
> View attachment 102424


I'm thinking this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 20, 2016)

Thats way cool Dennis, never seen anything like it! I assume you did some carving on the center detail?


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 21, 2016)

Very cool!

@NYWoodturner Those are the wrong color!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Apr 21, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thats way cool Dennis, never seen anything like it! I assume you did some carving on the center detail?


Yes; the center was a flat (more or less) solid when I finished turning. I cut out the details with a coping saw and did some clean-up with files and sandpaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 21, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Very cool!
> 
> @NYWoodturner Those are the wrong color!




Steel is tougher than brass -I gave you the benefit of the doubt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 22, 2016)

Very cool, and gutsy as well. I thought winged bowls were scary, I cant imagine turning this! 
Well done.
Tom


----------

